# Air blower kit in UK



## shedhead (15 May 2011)

I need to add a air blower to my Delta 40-540 scroll saw. The one on the saw is not working. I intend to use a Aquarium air pump & air line, but I would like to get if possible a plastic adustable blower like the one on the Dewalt 788. I contacted Mike in USA as I saw he sold one like this on his site, but he explained that it is not suitable for the Delta?. I could rig up an air line with a small bore wire inside the tube. This should be ridged enough to keep the shape when in use. 
I would prefer to add an actual scroll saw blower is there are any available in the UK. Can anyone help me in my search?

Thanks
Dermot.


----------



## stevebuk (15 May 2011)

hi Dermot
scrollerfrank made his own out of a dogs plastic ball IIRC, obviously took out the squeaker in it first. He will probably be along shortly to tell you how..


----------



## scroller frank (22 May 2011)

Hi Dermot / Steeve .
Yes Dermot i had the same problem with the blower , tried the aquarium pump ,
it didn't work well.
As Steeve says i found that a dogs squeaky ball works fine 
Take the "squeaker "out and fit a length of windscreen tube into the hole,
then place the ball under the bottom arm of your saw and fix the other end of the tube to the original near the blade mounting point , and bobs ur uncle , as they say!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you may have to use hot melt glue to fix the ball into position ,
if you can find a ball in the shape of a cube it will be easier to hold still under the arm 
----------- if i can find a picture i'll post it for you ,
hope tyhis helps----------------Frank-------------


----------



## shedhead (22 May 2011)

Frank thanks for your tip. I have 2 Labradoodles and lots of tennis balls, I will be looking out for a suitable one to give this a go. Does it have to be windscreen tube or can I use aquarium tubing ? A picture would be good if you can find it.
Dermot.


----------



## scroller frank (23 May 2011)

Hi Dermot,
Aquarium tube is just fine , any thing that will fit into the hole that the squeaker came out of !!!!!
I did try a tennis ball, (you'll have to drill your own hole ) , it worked fine ,but , as they are quite "hard" i had trouble keeping it in place,, and found a mutch softer, cube shaped ball , as it has a flat surface top and bottom it is easy to hold in place with a bit of hot melt glue ,
-----------------------Frank---------------


----------



## Ugs (17 Jun 2011)

..... if you use aquarium tubing then fix wire to the last few inches of it on the outside (assuming you cannot put the wire inside) you can then bend it to where you want to direct the air.


----------

